# Pre-history for a home-built world: thoughts?  (long)



## The 13 Kingdoms (Oct 12, 2002)

Chapter 1
The Age of the Gods

Prologue

There was no doubt that this was to be a party like no other. Shela, a favorite of not only her family but the entire community, had finally reached her sixteenth birthday, and was thus ready to accept the responsibilities of an adult life. Though matured physically, the small human was still wide-eyed with innocence as she stared at the vast amounts of her townsfolk that had congregated to wish her the best. As her eyes roamed, she settled upon an unusual fellow who seemed to have a distant look in his eyes. Unlike the rest of the citizens, this was no human, but a halfling. As she stared at him, his eyes suddenly met hers and held it. She shivered slightly at the cold-blue eyes as it seemed to stare deep into her soul and she quickly looked away. The halfling smiled softly and began to gather his belongings as Shela’s father motioned for the townsfolk to be quiet and to let him speak.

“It is with great pride and honor that I now officially announce that my daughter Shela has become sixteen today!”

The crowd cheered and stomped their feet against the ground. As Shela watched, a smile on her face, she noticed that the halfing had started moving towards the make-shift stage that her father and herself were standing on. As her father continued to raise the crowd into an uproar, the halfling reached the side of the stage and with a dexterous leap, landed right beside Shela. The crowd immediately hushed as Shela’s father drew back in shock and then relaxed.

“I apologize...I apologize for the shock. It seems our honored guest wishes to get started a bit earlier then scheduled.”

Shela finally observed the halfling for the first time. He wore a colorful outfit with various patches of different hues on his slacks and his pull-over tunic. He carried a staff that had intricate carvings in a language Shela had never seen before and he wore a small simple tie for his long dark hair. What fascinated Shela the most was the stranger’s cloak. Made from thousands of different colored feathers, it seemed to flutter even though there was no wind. The halfling turned towards the crowd bowing low and then waving a hand across the stage suddenly conjured thousands of light motes of different colors that whizzed and spun around the awe-struck crowd. Smiling deeply, Shela’s father continued…

“It is my great pleasure to present Thurbin Feathercloak, historian and bard. As is our custom, he will entertain us with tales of the days of yore! He was recommended as the finest in the area and great expense was taken to bring him here…”

Shela’s eyes were on the halfling as her father continued to rant and rave about the amount of gold it had taken to track Thurbin down and persuade him to journey here instead of his usual travels. Thurbin stood patiently for a while, though Shela saw the look of annoyance on his face. Suddenly with a slam of his staff, Thurbin spoke in a clear voice that echoed to the end of the crowd.

“ENOUGH! God, I do not wish to stay bound here until this young girl’s next birthday. Let me speak.”

Rebuked, the father hurredly sat down in his plush chair and gave the floor over to the halfling. Striding to the center of the stage, it seemed Thurbin grew…or perhaps a trick of magic. Shela could not tell. As the hafling loomed over the crowd. He waved his hands and the day darkened as clouds blocked out the sun. The crowd gasped at this powerful magic…though Shela noticed that the clouds had seemed to be headed in that direction in the first place.

“Heh,” she thought, “I wonder if he is a master of magic or timing.”

Thurbin seemed to read her thoughts because he suddenly turned towards her and with a bow and a small wink addressed her singly.

“Darling girl, it is customary amongst my people to tell a story…an ancient one that has been passed from my people since time has began and beyond. It is an epic tale that spans hundreds of years…though it seems the events are but a moment’s grasp. Such is the nature of the Gods!”

All whispers died as the halfling’s words reached them. The Gods!? Was this to be a story of the Gods!? Smiling sadly, Thurbin turned again towards the people.

“Aye, lads and lasses, this is indeed a story about the Gods. About their trials and tribulations… about the epic battles and the wars fought on this realm and the next. The hate and the love that they showed one another. This is indeed a story unlike any other…it will forever change and shape your destinies. You live far from the world and do not understand that you are still a part of it. Allow me to change you forever and to curse your town with the blessing and the curse that is knowledge!

Thurbin paused as the crowd stared wide-eyed in anticipation. Then with a flourish of his cloak and a quick motion to a servant-maid for a glass of ale….he began.


The Creation

In the beginning there was nothing. And yet, that nothing had the ability to create entire universes. Amongst this nothing lay the destiny of trillions of mortals, the birth and death of Gods, and the fate of heroes. There was no light, no darkness, and no time. But then in a piercing moment a single thought echoed across the blankness…

“I AM!”

And with that thought and the amazing will behind it came one immortal, the first of many. His power was as infinite as the very will which had brought him into actual existence. This single deity, overjoyed at his existence, enjoyed his very essence and his new-found consciousness. However, with his new existence, he found the need for others to also experience the joy he felt. Thus another thought was echoed across the nothingess…a single thought almost as perfect as the first:

“There IS!”

And with that thought, the nothingness began to change. The nothing immediately changed to everything that was, that is, and that will be. There was no such thing as time, and thus everything existed in the now and present. The Immortal was overjoyed at what he had done, and what he had given birth to. He examined everything for what seemed an eternity but merely consisted of no time whatsoever, because time had yet to be created. He examined everything that was, that is, and that will be until he knew it all. But then, he felt something was missing.

It seemed wrong for everything to be occurring at one time…and thus he once again extended his thought to the chaos he had given birth to and separating one second from another, put each and every action in its place.

This was to be the greatest task the Immortal had ever accomplished and there were many unforeseen problems, even for one such as him. Using his knowledge and memory, he had to remember each action and where it would best fit in its proper time period. Attempting to remember everything’s order and trying to place everything he had studied for so long was trying and in the end impossible. In his effort to create the perfect world…he failed. He was simply not up to the task; it was beyond the power of even one such as him.

Thus, he wiped the entire slate clean and began anew. He decided to start time at the Beginning, as was proper, and let those he had created decide their own destiny. He gave them free will to do with as they wish.

However, the act of free will had its own consequences. Drained completely, The Immortal was forced to step back, for he simply didn’t have the energy to do anything else. The effort he had expended had completely exhausted him.

Despite everything, he loved his creations and would not leave them without guidance. As he stepped back, he opened the possibility for other deities to exist. They would not possess the same power as he did, but it would be enough to guide his creations into fruition. As time progressed, the Immortal slowly faded to a simple awareness that would allow him to rest and recover, as well as view his creations and their fates.

The Old Ones

During the great Remembrance, when the Immortal tried but failed to place everything perfectly, many strange consciousnesses sprung forth from the nothing. Created from events the Immortal wrongfully placed in time, these minds soon found immortal bodies of great power and equally great terror. Of these, the Tarrasque and the Kraken are but two of the lesser children that were formed from this tremulous void of entropy and madness. Others, whose name would drive the listener mad and whose visage would blind them, came forth from the nothing bent on chaos and destruction of the beauty of creation that the Immortal had created.

Dismayed, the Immortal reached out his grasp and changed some of these vile creatures into agents under his control. Using their own brethren against them, he forced the creatures back and into a prison plane of madness far from the reach of his creation. The creatures that he had tamed were to be forever in his service until the time that the Immortal pronounced free will to all his creations. Free of the influence of the Immortal, but retaining the change he instilled upon them, the Old Ones, as they are now called, roamed all creation without purpose or point. Some found rest on different worlds, burrowing deep within the grounds. Others, mad with grief at the loss of purpose, immolated themselves in tribute to their creator and formed the vast stars that are seen to this day. Finally a few, remembering the war against their own kin and hating the Immortal for it, decided to corrupt his creation and bring a new order of suffering and madness to the universe. Acting in secret, they awaited the chance when they could tear down the gates to the prison plane and allow their siblings to come forth. Of these, the most influential and powerful was Parushan, who would later be known as the Corrupter.


The First God

The world of Aerde existed as it has always existed before, beautiful and untouched. A vast stretch of plains living in a twilight of twinkling stars, Aerde lived in a land of perpetual dusk awaiting completion.

When the Immortal opened the possibility for other deities to exist, the first to ascend to true consciousness was Murryghn, the Inevitable. Finding Aerde much to her liking, she claimed it as her own and sought to create a balanced land, where creatures and plants lived and died according to the natural order that she herself created.

No creature was given more than instinct, for she foresaw intellect questioning the natural laws that she had created. In the process, she populated the world with all manners of plants and animals, raising forests and jungles alike. The animals and plants lived and died and were reborn in another form, experiencing all of the cycle through many lifetimes. Plants would become herbivores which would become carnivores and would then become plants once more. There was never more spirits then she created and her chosen champions, the beasts, jealously guarded their territories, becoming instruments of the natural law and keeping the various populations at the levels Murryghn desired. All of these things sustained Murryghn and fed her power for centuries.
Then the other gods came.

The Coming of the Gods

As Murryghyn sat content on her Aerde, it would not be long until other consciousnesses began to manifest themselves. It began small, as ideas and thoughts became sentient and then through this sentience created bodies of energy and power. Thus, the first gods appeared on Aerde.

The first deities were those of simple concepts that were made manifest from the dense forest environment around them. Deities such as the beautiful Nylaethia of the Forest and the magnificent Horun of the Hunt arose from these primordial concepts that were found even in the prehistoric lands of Aerde.

Other deities, created from different worlds, noticed the spark of consciousness on Aerde and like bees to honey flew to integrate their energies into this fresh, prosperous world. These included Caelon, who found the fertile world too rich to pass up and created his minions, the insects, to devour it in order to feed his insatiable appetite as well as Talina, the Lady of Seasons, who integrated herself so completely into the environment that it was forever changed. The weather would no longer be constant, but now roamed free of Murryghn’s control and her animals had to quickly adapt to the change in climate as time finally showed its effects on the ecosystem and the first winter came.

Now the land was truly chaotic and under the role of not one but many deities. As the confused beasts struggled to survive, Murryghn realized her mistake too late. The beasts and animals of the land had always been created to jealously guard her territories from interlopers, but now as the weather and land were changed, they strove to expand their domains…slaughtering others in a desperate attempt to continue to grow themselves. The need led to a desire, the desire to a craving, and finally a craving to a lust to slaughter and expand. And thus the merciless Beher was formed from the bloody earth of violent fights and thoughts of territory and power.

Beher would be the first of the “thinking gods”, deities that were not just solely ruled by instinct but by a keen insight and lust to express and expand their beliefs among the creatures of the land. As this philosophy spread, other deities found that they themselves also had the desire to spread their beliefs and influence among others. This reason was twofold.

First, the deities realized that as their portfolios grew, so to did their power and their ability to shape the world to their liking. Second, the number of minds that was brought about to their way of thinking, the less was given to other ways of thinking…diminishing the other gods and in the process indirectly adding more power to their own causes.

Some deities, like Nylaethia, only influenced enough creatures to keep her forests pure and clean while others like Beher strove to forever expand his domicile until all Aerde would fall under his dominion. As the gods struggled and fought to hold on to what precious remains they had…the concept to win took root and fueled the creation of yet another deity: Alyhndro, Lord of Victory and Master of Competition. His laughter boomed across the land as he manifested himself among the others and spoke:

"Ah yes, fight your wars. Do your battles … Soak up this fertile ground with the blood of the many. You claim that a battle will be won by honor, or by skill. Hah! I am Victory, and my blessing is needed to win. You shall have to prove yourself to me, through your passion to gain it."

And thus Alyhandro’s spot among the gods were forever maintained for in their drive for expansion, they had fueled the creation of another entity that thrived on it. And yet the desire to expand their portfolios drove them on…

The First Race

A new concept began to arise amongst the gods of Aerde. Sick of fighting over the lives of simple beasts, they began to contemplate furthering sentient existence. Like their patron, the Immortal, the gods all had the spark of creativity and wished to create a lasting impression that reflected their beliefs and ideals.

It was during this time that a new phenomenon bathed Aerde for the first time: the light of the sun. Aohalim had made his appearance.

Aohalim came from a place where he himself was the Overgod. Finding a rip in his reality, Aohalim’s curiosity overwhelmed him and he crossed over to enter our realm. It was here that he realized that he was not alone in the multiverse and that there were wonders unimaginable to even one such as him. Curious to interact with others of his kind, Aohalim found Aerde and made his presence known by the most classic form of introduction among the gods: Divine light from the heavens.

Murryghn was beside herself with anger. This new interloper’s divine light had yet again changed the environment and, though unintentional, had further promoted the chaos to the once tranquil Aerde. The dusky land was now shockingly blinded by the power of day. The fungus that illuminated the darkness, providing a subtle light died from the extremes of light and the night was forever dark and hidden.
Galvar Thurdoom watched the other gods squabbling and was finally fed up.

“I foresee treachery, manipulation, and shifting alliances. I want no part in this…”

Taking his pick, Galvar descended deep into the mountains of the world to get away from the other gods and to be alone. Digging deeper, he finally emerges upon a natural cavern. It is here that Galvar decides to create the first creature completely different from that of Murryghn. One that is strong, dependable, and as solid as the earth itself. Reaching into a pool of water, he draws forth mud and shapes it into the likeness of the first of the sentient races: The Dwarves.
He creates twelve dwarves, the First Dwarves. Finding the gift of life to be extremely taxing, he rests and enjoys the company of his first creations.

On the surface of the land, Murryghn notices a new life beyond the souls she herself had created. Enraged, she disallows any form of reincarnation to them and as such, they will be doomed to death.

In the darkness, something rumbles and two hollow points of red light flicker awake. The dwarves, multiplying rapidly under Galvar’s blessings, suddenly feel a pull of as their life-energy is sluggishly drained from them. They shake it off with a shiver and continue with their work…unaware of the doom that now awaits them.
In the darkness, deep in the Underworld, the two points of light illuminate the face of a great skeletal reptile.

“Soon, their knowledge will be mine…”

Coiled patiently around a great rock, Nearon, the Death Dragon, relaxes and awaits the coming of souls to his realm.


The Second Races

Deep under the surface, Uluk watches the dwarves with a wary eye. A minor deity of conquest and war, Uluk also wishes to create a race that will be a paragon of his virtues and what he holds dear. Seeing, the amount of energies expended in the creation of the dwarves, he decides on an alternative course, and snatches two of the dwarven lords. Rushing quickly to his domain, he mingles their blood with the blood of beasts and other vile things, thus creating a new creature: the orc.

After breeding a small army of the orcs, he sets half of them free in the tunnels, embedding them with a deep hatred of the dwarves. It is in the tunnels of the mountains that Uluk will have his first conquest, and the dwarves will be his first slaves.

The other half he takes to the great steppes of the north and sets them free.

”My orcs will conquer the land both above and below.”

Uluk sits back, rests, and watches the chaos with great delight.

Far in the heavens, Aohalim watches the swarming orcs set up villages and conquer greater and greater expanses of land. Frowning, he begins concentrating his energy and slowly it shapes itself into a dusky man. Smiling in awe and wonder, he wills it and the man disappears, only to reappear on Aerde with a small group of his own people. Aohalim pronounces:

“Behold, Gildasurm, the First King. He shall be born of the earth and others will join his banner. There will be order and there will be morality to this earth and he shall bring it as their steward . . . and my son.”

The final race that was created during that wondrous time was deep in the woods. It was there that a single note was heard, and Targran suddenly materialized, playing his lute.

”This world lacks music, it lacks harmony. I will create the perfect creature.”

Walking into a clearing, Targran plays the most beautiful of sounds. The air around the lute shimmers and takes the form of a beautiful female creature: an elf.

“I give you harmony to be at balance with the world, I give you the magical beauty of music.”

Looking at a tree, he reaches forth and plucks a leaf which he joins with the shimmering creation. As the leaf joins with the elf she becomes full fleshed. She looks at Targan in confusion. Smiling, Targran states:

"Welcome, my daughter. This place is where your home shall be. I want you and your soon to be brothers and sisters to live here."

Targran continues to play and soon his first creation is joined by many more. Looking at them all, he grants them the harmony to live in the world and a charge to protect the forests. He creates in them the abilities to be quick and nimble like the woodland creatures and creates a bow and a quiver of arrows to protect themselves without endangering themselves.

Finally, knowing the fate that awaits all mortals, he enlarges their life-force increasing their life-spans tremendously. Exhausted, but happy, Targran leaves his creation and withdraws to the heavens…and in his slumber invites another deity to corrupt his creation, as Uluk corrupted Galvar Thurdoom’s.

Kithra, Goddess of Malice, seductively sways forth in time to the music of the elves and finding a strong Elvin hunter entrances him with her beauty. Luring him into the dark underbrush she mates and murders him.

From her womb comes a race like the elves, but forever corrupted by Kithra’s touch. Known among their kin as the dark elves or Drow, they are forever a blight among the elfish communities and the other races.

Of Civilization and Magic

From the races grew new seeds and new ideas, and from these new ideas sprang forth another breed of deity. These deities thrived on the civilized races and granted them their blessings. Suerl, Goddess of Agriculture, and Os, Lord of Medicine and Mercy, emerged to create vast lands of grown crops and hospitals to the civilized. Kovar, the Master Smith, was born and gifted the races with the knowledge of smithing and of creating fine crafts and goods. The greatest of the “civilized gods”, Salin, gave the races the greatest gift of all: commerce, roads, and money. With these tools, the races forged an existence unlike that of anything before and began to create great castles and cities to hold back the malevolent wilderness.

It was about this time that a great gift was given unto the people. From his tower far to the north of the land, Urvon looked and felt something was missing. Raising his head slowly he gazed out his window and out into creation. Nodding sagely, he traced a sigil of raw power in the air and threw it with the force of a hurricane. The sigil broke and split into eight pieces as the raw power surged throughout all creation. Thus the power of magic entered this world in the form of the eight schools of magic.

These raw tendrils of energy could be manipulated by those who studied and dedicated their life to magic and the first wizard was soon to make an appearance. However, there were other unforeseen ways that magic could be manipulated. Some mortals, through blind luck or fate, merged with the magic at the initial time of its creation and their offspring were gifted with strange and unusual powers. Thus, the counterpart of the wizard, the sorcerer was thus created and the two have been competitive even today.

The creation of other deities was not limited by civilization. From the depths of the oceans rose Eraekoth, lord of the sea and storms. The personification of rage and destruction, Eraekoth bashed against the shores in a desperate attempt to get further inland. Only with the sacrifices of certain special creatures was Eraekoth appeased enough to allow the civilized races to invent ships and other transports across the water.

It was about this time that creatures began to resemble their present forms to this date. From the forests came the first song-bird and soon all of Aerde was populated with the beautiful sound of chirping and warbles.

Of Treachery and Chivalry

Civilization does not come without a price and brings with it a taint quite foreign from that of the wilderness. From the shadows emerged Shadoth, Lord of Intrigue and Lies. Infiltrating the human capital of Suryanasta, he introduces these ideals into the human courts and begins to introduce the concept of stealing to a select few of his chosen. By the time Shadoth leaves for other lands, the capital lies in discontent and it is all that Gildasurm can do to keep control.

However, civilization also brings with it other more noble traits and from the traits of valor and chivalry, the mighty Adenan Stronghand was born. Noble, though perhaps a touch naïve, Adenan believed that like him all deities were good and kind. Searching for a leader, he traveled far and wide until he found a lone god practicing tactics on a desolate plain. Stripped of all but his breeches, the deity threw a blinding array of techniques that so impressed Adenan that he at once bowed low and spoke:

“I can sense the courage in you. You are willing to fight and your skill is admirable. Will you not join me in an alliance to strike down the forces of evil, whether mortal or divine? I sense your power…you are a more powerful god than even I am, and so your potential for good is greater.”

The lone god stopped his battle patterns and stared calmly at Adenan. Smiling softly he spoke:

“My good Adenan, I do not battle or fight, I AM WAR. I do not stand on the side of evil or on the side of good; it is they that choose me. If you command well, with strength, courage, and cunning, I will stand at your front and lead your army to victory. But remember the decision is not made by I, but by you and those who you've chosen to command."

Thus spoke the mighty Brand, the first General and one of the most powerful deities on Aerde.
Shocked and dismayed, Adenan left Brand with a new understanding of the true nature of the deities around him.

“I was wrong to try and find allies among gods of martial might. Instead I will try to find allies among gods of order and goodness. There are two that I may align with. I feel their goodness and discipline. Perhaps I will be their sword, their knight, their paladin.”

And thus Adenan met with Os and Aohalim and the three formed a holy covenant to fight evil where it stood and aid each other in times of need.

The Orc And Goblin Wars

The orcs of Uluk, strong and lusting after the lands of the other races began to attack the dwarves and elves with a vengeance.

Deep underground, the dwarves were hard-pressed to keep this attacker at bay. Though skilled in battle, the orcs were quick to breed and outnumbered them by at least three to one. 

Galvar, seeing his children suffer, began to bend his energies to create a type of creature that may aid his dwarves. From the same mud that the first twelve were created, he crafted the strong Dwarven hound. With an uncanny ability to smell, a bark that echoed through the caves, and a keen bite, the hounds were let loose upon the orcs and aided the dwarves in driving them far back into their homes. Enraged by Uluk’s audacities, Galvar took his hounds, grabbed his pick and began to hunt for the Master of Orcs.
Up above, the elves were faring a much easier time. With the blessings of Targran, the elves used sound tactics to pepper any would be attackers with arrows. The orcs fell in hundreds with just a few elves dying in the wake. It was said that other deities aided Targran in protecting their homeland including Horun, who appeared as an elf with such skill in the spear and bow that all that stood before him died a horrendous death. It was he who slayed the orc leader and sent his soul down to the underworld.

Nearon stirred and smiled as he absorbed the knowledge of the dead orcs. Capturing the leader, he drew the knowledge of tactics from him and then waited to give him back to Uluk…for a price.
Uluk, hearing the sounds of Galvar’s hounds, quickly fled across the planes calling forth to the evil deities to aid him. As is their nature, the evil deities turned their backs on Uluk until finally one answered his call: Beher.

In answer to Uluk’s pleas as well as a desire to create his own race, Beher separated a small fragment of his malice and sent this raw chaotic energy like rain throughout the teeming jungles of the south. The black, vile droplets struck the thick trees of the jungle, warping and tainting the spirit of each tree into thousands of small creatures with a spark of consciousness of their own. Full of Beher’s chaos and hate, the first goblins were born.

“They will do fine, I suspect. They will hunt the dwarves specifically giving Uluk some respite. Let Galvar continue his hunt now. I will undo his race if he does not return to shelter his pitiful rock-eaters.”


Gathering his tumultuous horde, he sent them forth to slaughter the minions of Galvar.

Galver, after finally finding Uluk, was about to attack until he heard the screams of his children. In great frustration, he allowed Uluk to escape and returned to aid his dwarves. Creating goblin-cleavers, special axes that allowed the dwarves to attack faster then normal. With these weapons and the dwarven hounds, the dwarves began to turn the tide back… but the goblins had served their purpose. Uluk’s trail had grown cold.
Humanity’s Purpose

Aohalim had a purpose for humanity unforeseen by any other deity. Out of all creatures, he sensed the inherent potential to excel and become great. However, he also sensed that if given the choice, humanity would always take the path of water; that is, the path of least resistance.
In order to keep mankind on the path to their true destiny, Aohalim approached the two others who he considered his equals in power and might: Brand, the General and the Death Dragon, Nearon.

He introduced man to them and asked that they shower their gifts unto them. In particular, Brand would show them the ways of war and of the earth, Nearon would teach them the fear of death and the need to create a lasting legacy, and Aohalim, himself, would teach them the glories of the heavens and the laws necessary to reach them. Aohalim hoped that the three of them would form a coalition to better advance his creation over all others.

He was only partially successful. Though Brand did give the gift of warfare and strategy to his people, he also gifted it to all the races. Nearon promised that humanity would indeed have something to fear and exited deep to his lair to create creatures which Aohalim knew would do more then act as a catalyst for his people.

Despite this, Aohalim was happy. He knew that out of all races, his would excel with Brand’s teachings and he was confident that the coming darkness from Nearon would be stopped if the people united. However, it would only be in the aftermath of the God’s War that he would realize that uniting people is much greater then even he imagined.

New Threats

Beher and Uluk were not quiet during this respite against their people. Forging a dark alliance together, Uluk was empowered by Beher’s energies and the two of them began to contemplate how best to conquer Aerde.

Uluk, frustrated with the elves’ ease at destroying his minions began using his new powers to create a stronger race of orc. Using the blood of the tainted dark elves and the ogres of the land, he forged a new type of orc. This orc was taller and more agile then his lesser brethren. Bred for killing, this orc hated elves over any other creature. Pleased with his creation, Uluk released these orcs into the world where they began to attack the elves with unending ferorcity.

Beher, however, did something different. Since his chaotic energies were among the goblins, he decided to use his lawful energies to create another race…his champion race. Casting his lawful energies into the sand on the shores of his goblin’s lands, he created a creature that was the equivalent of that sand; a creature that was orderly, precise, and defined. He created the first hobgoblin.

Allowing the hobgoblins to breed and fight with each other until the strongest tribes existed; Beher turned his attention to his previous creations, the goblins. Casting his tyranny into wolves, he created worgs: creatures that the goblins could ride into battle upon. Worg-riders became the greatest of Goblin champions, and in units they could take on even those cursed hounds of Galvar. The tide began to turn back to the side of evil once more and was finally brought to the attention of the other deities.

During all these time, Murryghn had not been silent. In constant reverie with nature, Murryghn sought to discover a way to punish these interlopers once and for all. Finally, in a brilliant insight, she discovered that which lay outside of nature...the power of Undeath. At once, Murryghn was forever changed. No longer a tyrannical beast of prey, Murryghn’s reptilian form was now one of decay and dissolution. Enraptured by her new powers, Murryghn began contemplating the new uses for these powers.

Nearon’s promise to humanity also bore fruit. Using his corrupting energies and his own life essences, the lizards and reptiles of this land became sentient and became evolving at a tremendous rate. Soon, the lizardmen were born…creatures of nightmare and corruption. But yet there was more. As Nearon’s energy reached its peak, he exhaled his putrescent breath unto it and from this six reptilian creatures sprang into existence. Powerful winged beings, these creatures flew through the land wreaking havoc among the races and forging domains for themselves. Thus the first dragons were born.
Dismayed, the good races of the land were thrown back and a new state chaos reigned upon Aerde.

Corruption and Curses

Deep in the emerald forests, the gods influence was being felt as well. Alyhndro, the Victor, observed something he had never seen before. A unicorn had come to graze close to Alyhndro’s hunting grounds and the deity, enraptured by its beauty, decided to make it its own. His passion taking hold of his senses, Alyhndro grabbed the creature and in the process was ripped by the pure horn. The passion of his blood mixed with the strong emotions of violence hit the ground and from the land sprang the vicious trolls.

Brutal and savage, as befitting the act that created them, they ravaged the forests from the inside out causing more bloodshed among the woodland races. The forests began to fall to ruin as the presence of the orcs on the outside and the trolls on the inside unknowingly aided each other in wiping out the other creatures.

But the goddess Nylaethia would feel a double-sting that day to her favored creatures… for another had taken an interest in the purity of the unicorn and sought to corrupt it for his own purposes.

A dark shade entered the forest and a magnificent creature emerged. His body was naked and completely hairless and black, feathered wings jutted from his back. The creature smiled softly, almost sadly as he began to search for the unicorn.

Seeing the unicorn, the creature’s form shifted and the unicorn was suddenly confronted by the image of a beautiful elfin maiden. Allowing the maiden to come close to him, the unicorn gave in to the soft cooing and the gentle pats not realizing that the hands were drifting carefully near the source of its purity…its horn. Suddenly, the maiden’s image faded and the winged creature grabbed the horn and channeled dark energies into the unicorn.

The unicorn screamed as it began to change and alter in appearance until the scream became a roar of fury. The unicorn was no more and in its place stood the first nightmare, Cryfix. Tearing the horn from the beast’s head, the creature smiled and mounting the nightmare, he flew off with the horn and his new steed.

Nylaethia heard the screams but was too late to stop the dark deity from accomplishing his goal. However, her curse still echoed in his ears.

“If ever you enter any forest of this world, I will know it, god of evil. You are forever marked. I will protect the Forest and all a part of it.”

Nylaethia, once care-free and happy, now began to take an active role in the defense of her forests. She gifted her unicorns with the ability to pierce the trolls and do damage that would not regenerate as a weapon would normally do. The trees began to come alive and fight back against the vicious orcs that had invaded her beloved home-land. The whole forest was now enlisted behind the elves and was now weapons against the interlopers who would so corrupt her land.

Alyhndro, guilt-stricken over his act of passion and the release of such a monstrosity, also aided the elves in regaining their homeland. Appearing to them as an elderly elf, he taught them the ways of magic and archery to combine them into a unified whole. These produced a warrior elf of great power whose arrows were imbued with the magic of the land…the arcane archer.

Targan also aided his favored creations with the gift of song. Using the power of music, the elfish bards rallied their compatriots and with a renewed fervor began to drive the orcs from the woods.
Aohalim, himself, took a vested interest in the battles and throwing his hands high in the air he pronounced a curse upon the evil races:

“Know this! For corrupting a noble and peaceful race, I curse the orcs to forever be at a disadvantage in my light. Skulk in the darkness where you belong!”

His wrath still not appeased and fearing the goblins would replace the orcs in the slaughter, he then turned his attention to them:

“And let the goblins live in the dark holes in the woods and the forests…Let their weak minds bend and never know the sunlight... it will scare them for it is my wrath they witness every day!”

At once the curse took effect and the orcs fell back shielding their now sensitive eyes from the light of the sun. The goblins, however, fared much worse for fear of the light gripped their hearts and they retreated to the dark places where they could be free of it.

The elves find victory at last and the orcs are driven back from their homes. The dwarves fend off the goblins finally and also drive them deep underground. The forests and mountains are free of the plague...for now.

Nylaethia then moves about the forests of the world creating places of beauty beyond that of the rest of the woods. These magical places are able to defend themselves against intruders and those who wish to do harm there. These secret places of refuge will always be there for those of the Forest who need them…and they were known as Sanctuaries.

And after her long day of loss and hardship, it was in one of these Sanctuaries that Nylaethia rested, mourning for the unicorn, the Forests' greatest symbol of majesty.

Retaliation

Beher was distraught and concerned over the curse of his goblins. Angered, he also pronounced a curse in response:

"Very well then, fool. You have sought to weaken the tools at my disposal, and have cursed them with a fright of daylight. Therefore, I will turn your children. Let each of them now bear my gift - the knowledge of the Lust for Power. Each will, in some small way, seek advantage over his brethren. Those who rule will forever question and be questioned about their motives, for as all other creatures in this world share my dark gift, so too do your children, now!"

And thus the humans began to grow discontent with their leaders and began to resent them for their authority. Civil wars broke out among the humans as they constantly strove to gain more prestige and power over their fellow man.

In their unrest, they did not notice the robed figure enter through the gates of the greatest city of humanity, Suryanasta, and journey to its center. Approaching the vast fountains that marked the center of the vast metropolis, the figure paused to look around.

“And thus let the great taint on this land fall. Let this act seal my alliance with Nearon and serve as my final warning against those who would so corrupt the land for their own purposes.”

Thus spoke Murryghn as she ripped of her cloak and transformed to the form of her undead predator. As the people ran from her avatar screaming in fear, Murryghn lifted her giant foot high in the air and slammed it into the ground. Dark energies ripped from the earth and expanded out to encompass the entire city and beyond.

The people fell in agony and writhed as their bodies were slowly transformed to decay and dust. However, their curse was two-fold, for where a body fell, a creature of death emerged. The Undead City of Suryanasta had been created.

Pleased with her act, Murryghn retreated to the domain of Nearon to continue her further bargaining. Aohalim could do nothing but mourn the loss of his favored children and aid the survivors as they desperately sought to escape the blasted city.

A Small Respite

After such a devastating act, an uneasy peace existed through the land. The evil deities were content to rest on their laurels and allow their armies to begin flourishing once more. Nearon’s dragons scoured the lands until they found enough plunder to rest content and ready for Nearon’s call to action once more. Galvar Thurdoom began the search once more for Uluk and Beher and was joined in his quest by Targan who also swore a blood vengeance on the vile creators of orcs and goblins.

Adenan Stronghand strengthened his position and Os created three wondrous artifacts of healing and knowledge to grant to the good races of Aerde. The deities of nature formed an peace to aid each other in times of need and even the great Eraekoth was content with the sacrifices given to him and made the waters calm.

Aohalim, suffering more then any other over the loss of the majority of his people, began to assume a more contemplative role and created a new order of warrior to combat evil through, not only strength of arms but excellence of thought. Thus the first order of monks was created and joined the masses providing comfort and knowledge to all who wished it. It was also during this time that the tragedy of Aohalim would unfold.
On his local wanderings, Aohalim happened to discover a ravishing beauty and the rational god’s heart beat wildly for the first time. For this was Domina and her essence was beauty. Aohalim instantly fell in love with this fair creature and courted her successfully. Taking her to his abode, he made her his consort and they ruled the heavens together.

It would also come to pass that Domina would present a most special gift to Aohalim as she spoke to him one night:

“Aohalim, my lord! You have created within me something special. I am with child, and she shall be blessed. She shall see the tangled threads of destiny as a fine artwork and shall be able to follow them to their conclusions, as an Oracle! She shall be beautiful just as I am. All told, she will control the aspects of Beauty, Foresight, and Merryment as her particular aspects. She will be here soon, and will grow before our eyes!"

Aohalim was surprised but very pleased at this and awaited the arrival of his beloved daughter with great anticipation. The child was born Belarna and she was most beautiful and precious to Aohalim.

Belarna was a spiteful girl and quite set upon her ways. Unlike her mother, Belarna was not faithful to Aohalim and would do things that would tread the edge of blasphemy in Aohalim’s court. However, her mother and Aohalim loved her so dearly that she was usually able to get away from any sort of punishment for her immoral acts.

Thus came the one that would be instrumental in the first and last slaying of a god. Belarna would grow rapidly and by the end of the Age of Gods would take her place as the most untrustworthy of creatures.

The Other Gods

There are still many other gods that can be mentioned in this telling. Lunakav, the Mad Deity of Secrets, were quite active during the Age of the Gods and created all sorts of creatures that had the unique property to change into another shape. Known as were-beasts they were the protectors of dark secrets and hidden places. Taking refuge in the heavens, Lunakav became the moon and as Aohalim was the light of reason, Lunakav would be his polar opposite in every way.

The deity known as Felicitas was created soon after civilization began. As the patron of luck, fate, wit, and freedom, he created the halflings to exemplify these traits. Soon the welcome sight of a halfling caravan was seen in many towns throughout the land as they brought rare and exotic merchandise and sold their skilled services as carpenters and work-men. Many buildings and walls during this time could be attributed to halfling labor.

To the icy north, an alien creature arose from a deep crater and began to demand tribute from the neighboring tribes. Known as Kirok, this strange deity of conflict and malice bred a strong race of Northern men to conquer the land around them and place it at his feet. Soon, these men met with the Northern Steppe Orcs and small skirmishes between the two tribes began. Kirok, himself, constructed a black monument to himself and soon the three arrows he took as his symbol became a sign of terror and doom to those who were foolish enough to see it.

Bajaer, lord of murder and vice, was created from the first slaying of an elf by Kithra. The two would soon form a partnership that would last even to this day. It was also the treacherous Bajaer that introduced the concepts of greed to the dwarves and formed a subrace based around the principle of greed. Known as the Duergar, they were Beher’s final revenge on Galvar for the slaying of his goblin hordes.

An Old Enemy

From the darkness an almost intangible call can be heard. Only those deities whose hearts are as dark as the caller hear the siren’s wail and feel an almost intangible call. Many of the evil gods, despite their doubts, depart from their realms and begin to convene on a desolate plain. Even Beher, who senses the call but retains control of his thoughts, decides to visit if not from mere curiosity.

Standing with one arm held high and bearing a sword of darkest blackness, the feathered creature of before stands solemnly next to Cryfix, the Nightmare and awaits the gathering he has summoned.

Watching the gods with a wary eye, the wielder of the night-blade slowly lowers his hand and addresses the ensembled conclave of evil.

"Greetings. I am Parushan and that existing force that seems to bind us together is nothing short of my life energy. I am corruption, manifest. I wish alliances with those who wish to join the great cause I have in mind...that of our kind ruling, not those of the weak deities who lick their children as if they were kittens. And...I have found the method."

Parushan holds aloft the black-blade.

"Know me as one who has seen this universe once before and it reeks of sanctimonious order. I was once the follower of a power greater then any you can imagine and once I was given freedom, I finally understood the hatred I had for not having it."

Parushan shakes his head slowly but then snaps to the present.

"But enough. You are not here for history but for power and a way to rid the world of these fools. The world must understand what power we hold."

Parushan points to the ground.

"Buried here a millenia ago is my brother...a mortal...but more powerful then any seen. He is also the most destructive force this world will ever know. Without the aid of others, it will be impossible to bind him to our will...he knows no fear of us nor pain...heh...nor intelligence. He is unique...like I am. He is known as the Tarrasque. With him on our side we will wipe the earth clean of all the lesser races and deities and create a new society based on our principles."

Parushan smiles, his long-winded speech finished and turns to await a response. Beher, crafty in his ways realizes the one flaw in this plan and smiles…

"And just who would control this Tarrasque you speak of?"

Parushan chuckles slightly while his mind begins to churn dark thoughts.

“This deity will prove trouble to me…he is slightly stronger and I know his goals are not mine. However, for now, it would be wise to allow a short alliance.”

Turning to Beher, Parushan nods sagely and speaks:

"I am his Brother. He will listen to me...but of course...we will control him. "You are wise to not trust me, for it is my nature to not hold to such ‘conveniences of the weak.’ However, without your aid I cannot control him...if you take it away...my control will be lost. It is not about trust, but control and without aid, it will be impossible."

To those gathered he states:

"If you so wish it, channel your dark energies through me...I will be the battery to summon the creature, for I alone know how to wake him. Heh...but do as you will."

Parushan holds Corruption high and awaits. The deites look at each other and finally many turn to Beher for guidance. Beher contemplates a moment and then suddenly whips his hand forth and sends raw dark energy into the blade held before him.

"Parushan, I lend to you my power so that we might control your brother, whom you will summon with our aid. But I am the god of Tyranny, and I will brook no treachery. With that warning, let it be done as you say. If you do let the Tarrasque loose, let me know--I will relish the slaughter."

And with that thought, Beher and Uluk disappear to marshal their forces for this final conflict. Other deities lash forth their energies and add their might to Parushan and still Parushan realizes that he needs more. Searching for more hosts, but finding none, Parushan attempts to channel the energy without success.

“No! It cannot end here! I am so close!”

Suddenly, a dark shadow blotted the sky. From the heavens came down three creatures the like Parushan has never seen. Paling in comparison, however, was the figure that materialized beside them. Skeletal and gaunt, the huge dragon stared with vacant eyes. His companions were also dragons and shared this similar look, though an occasional shade of color could be seen hanging off the flesh of them. However, none was as grand as the great skeletal wyrm that stood before Parushan.

“I have heard your story and find it intriguing. This….brother…of yours would serve to send me a nice fresh supply of corpses from BOTH armies and this is very much to my liking. I see that your blade feeds on its own namesake…that of Corruption.”

Reaching a great hand, the one known as Nearon slits it on the blade and allows a few drops to land on the ground. From the ground springs forth horrid monstrosities: the hydra, the manticore, and the chimera.

“Take these as well as my lieutenants…the ‘dracholiches’ and draw from their might and power. I believe it should be enough.”

Parushan laughs and begins to draw energy from these creatures. The dracholich especially provides him with a source of corruption the like he has never seen before.

“Whoever gifted Nearon with this creature was quite versed in the powers of the dead. Perhaps at a later date, another alliance needs to be formed.”

Parushan’s sword radiates sheer power and he begins chanting in a language unknown to the other deities. Parushan gasps as the energy all but overwhelms him.

“Tesarah Comeanel Maruth Tarrasque yo Jahanei!!!”

Whipping the energy, he slams his sword deep into the earth dispatching it in a sudden thrust. The earth rumbles and shakes as the evil energy travels to the center...to a place buried in the annals of time.

Parushan drops to his knees exhausted from the magic he has carried...but invigorated by the evil that has flown through him. He stands momentarily and looks at the wide gash that has appeared in the earth beside him. Hot putrid smoke bellows forth that slowly evaporates in the earth beside them. Parushan peers into the abyss he created and waits.

Suddenly, a roar is heard that echoes across the wasted land. A claw the size of a great oak rips through the earth and a creature unlike any seen emerges to the surface...reptilian-like and the size of the tallest of mountains.

Whipping its hand, it grabs a nearby dracholich and tears it asunder before it can even react. It bellows its outrage and turns upon Parushan.

"Hello, Brother."

The Tarrasque SCREAMS in fury….

The March of Evil

And thus what would be known as the March of Evil began. From the southern jungles, the ordered ranks of hobgoblins and their goblin worg-riders emerged in thick waves to move closely behind the wake of the great beast. Uluk’s orcish hordes descended from the north to join these creatures and soon a vast army of evil was created. As they walked carefully behind the Tarrasque’s devastation, they began to loot and plunder the fallen homes of the good races of Aerde.

And still more joined their numbers. From the corners of the continent, the great dragons of Nearon descended upon the hapless races and began causing devastation almost equivalent to the Tarrasque’s great strides and vicious appetite. The North-men of Kirok beat horrid tattoos on their wardrums and descended from their lands to plunder and rape the emerald forests to their south. Finally, the elves and dwarves found that they were to suffer conflict from within as well as without. From the dark depths of their homes, the Duergar and the Drow, sensing weakness in their noble brethren, attacked with a vengeance.
The time of death was now. The time of destruction was now. The annihilation of all good from Aerde was now.

And yet, a contest of wills was being enacted upon the powerful beast. Parushan found that his control was being tested and finally directly attack by other godly forces.

“No…I must keep it moving forward or it will turn upon the dark horde. FASTER..BROTHER… FASTER…”

Screaming in rage, the beast of destruction roared ahead, covering miles in the span of seconds. In its head, the voices of not one but four deities were speaking to it.

From the forests, Murraghyn exerted her will over the beast, drawing on the natural instincts and mind that the beast contained. However, as was her way, she sought not to control the beast but free it from the grasp of evil.

From his abode in the moon, Lunakav first tested the bond and then shattered it, breaking the hold on the evil deities. Filling the beast with more and more chaotic energy, he truly drove the beast insane and incapable of being communicated with by any creature; be they human or deity.

It was finally Urvon, however, that drew upon the Tarrasque’s magical nature and forced it to achieve consistent patterns. However, frowning at the deities he stated a terrible curse:

“You whose Powers are dependent upon the mortals' continued existence and worship have unleashed a fury the like of which you do not yet comprehend. A creature who will slay man and beast alike, whom none can stand against. The Beast's jaws will rend all and sundry until there are none left to pay heed to the Gods whereupon your bloated corpses will float forever in the Astral Nexus.”

“No God may control this Beast and its chaos may continue and will continue for FIVE years and it shall grow fat upon the mortals you hold dear and your Powers will diminish in its wake even as mine shall grow stronger with each passing hour that this Magical Beast continues it's bloody reign of terror. Upon completion of that fifth year the Beast shall find it's Lair where none may follow and lay down to sleep for a hundred years, so are the enchantments I lay upon this creature. Thereafter may it awake to feed for one in every twenty five years to remind the mortals of the pettiness of the Gods.”

However, as Parushan watched his coil of control slowly dwindle and fail by the three gods, he smiled. The Tarrasque had reached its mark. Before it stood the ragged armies of the good races, who were desperately fighting to hold at bay the evil of the world.

As they looked at the tall monstrosity looming before it, the battle seemed to grind to a stand-still. The Tarrasque looked slowly, its maddened brain surveying the vast armies that stood in its path.

Suddenly a scream pierced the air. The Tarrasque, its rage beyond anything the world could describe, descended on the armies of annihilating all in its path.

From the distance, Parushan smiled as the deities both good and evil rallied their forces and drove them into one another.

“I hope my brother takes out a couple of million humans and dwarves before the gods take him down.”

Teleporting to the vast chasm that spawned the Tarrasque’s awakening into this world, he looked quickly back and forth and with a small smile plunged into the hole.

“Now for the true point of my brother’s resurrection.”

The Death of A God

As the battle was joined on earth, another battle was taking place in the heavens. Aohalim was desperately trying to persuade her daughter from a course of action that he knew would be doomed to failure.

Belarna has grown to be a beautiful woman, though her actions remove her far from the nature of her father. While her father is contemplative and quiet, Belarna vicarious and flirty. On her plane of origin, she hosts many parties where she continues to push the limits of her powers… dancing on the strings of probability. To Aohalim’s horror, Belarna invites many of the evil deities and seems to hold a fascinating with one in particular…Beher. Confronting her daughter, Aohalim tries to rationalize with her.

"Beware child. My reach is long but Beher has allies that I have yet to acquire. You flirt with danger and allow evil to live where it should not even be tolerated. You are my daughter and I give you a long lead to do as you will, but this is not the way to act...it is improper."

Aohalim shakes his head with disgust.

"I cannot protect you if you act in such a way...you are not thinking straight."

Belarna listens to her father, but her impetuous nature cannot be quieted.

"Father, I understand your concern, but surely I can foresee that which will come! I can dance on strings of fate and alter the course of that which has yet to pass. You worry needlessly. 

Meanwhile, think of the good that could come from planting seeds of kindness in the heart of one such as Beher!

She smiles prettily though and bows her head.

“But I will do as you say, Father. A daughter's place is to obey her father."

As she walks away from her father, Aohalim slowly closes his eyes to hide the small tear that has formed.

"My precious flower, my joy...you have lied to me."

Belarna quickly races to her mother, Domina in hope of assistance in her task.

"My Mother, Father does not see the importance of what I am trying to do! I have told him a falsehood to put his mind at ease. It was a kindness! But now, mother, I need you to hide me from his eyes. I know Beher sees and appreciates beauty, my beauty, and I am deeply attracted to his strength of mind and strength of resolve. Tonight, I am inviting him to a private dinner. He has told me that he is beginning to understand Love, and I hope to encourage that flower to blossom within him. Mother, please screen this daliance from my father! I will be pushing the threads of fate to their limit… but I can do it! Only I can do it! It must fall to me to try to save the noble Beher from the evil that is in his heart. The potential good of such an event far outweighs the risks."

With a troubled look, Domina tersely nods her agreement.

"Watch yourself, maiden. Do not trust too much your ability to see the threads of probability. They are merely odds after all….but because I love you and I know what it is like to love a man, I will give you this opportunity to follow your heart."

As Belarna quickly races to join her love, Domina throws up a shield that blocks Aohalim from detecting Belarna’s thoughts and whereabouts.
Aohalim instantly senses this loss; alone with his thoughts of Belarna’s betrayal.

"I can no longer sense you, my darling. The force that is blocking me knows me well it seems...you are truly on your own now."

Belarna finds Beher on his plane, standing with Uluk, and awaiting the forces of Galvar and Targan. Smiling seductively to the The Oppresor, she invites him…

"My lord, come with me. I think that I know of a way to calm you and make each other feel better.”

Smiling playfully and almost as an after-thought.

“Hopefully I can show you the error of your ways!"

Smirking at Uluk, Beher allows himself to be led away and returns several hours later alone and with the same expression on his face.

Uluk grinned.

“So, Beher…have you been shown the error of your ways?”

Beher chuckled.

Belarna struggled out of the demiplane, her dignity shattered. Giving in to her passions, she had allowed Beher free access to his desires and she had found it was all for naught. Scoffing at her weakness and lust, Beher had left her half-clothed and alone on the demiplane of their mating.

“That foul Beher! Wait until my father hears about his treachery towards me! He’ll kill that vile god.”

However, Aohalim is not there, having joined with the other deities of good to fight the vile Tarrasque. Domina, however, IS there, and between sobs of anguish and guilt, she relates the tale of Beher’s advances and subsequent denial of her. Enraged, Domina grabs a mighty sword and advances to confront the Dark Lord.
Beher, however, is prepared and taunting Domina with details of Belarna and his liason as well as insulting Belarna’s performance, he drives Domina into a fury. She attacks the Oppressor of Souls.

It is a short fight. When it is done, Beher stands covered in blood with the fallen goddess begging and pleading for her life ringing happily in his ears. and when it is done, Beher stands covered in blood, Domina's begging and pleading for her life still ringing happily in his ears. He whispers a single word…

"Aohalim..."

Instantly, the Wise King hears his name and sends a sliver of awareness to assess the situation. Beher becomes aware of his scrying and as he feels Aohalim’s shock, he smiles. Looking down, he lowers a dark hand at the huddled form of Domina and disintegrates her. Gathering the ashes, he hands it to his avatar and watches as it travels to the Abyss where it is spread on a hundred different levels.

Beher laughs. Today he seduced one of Aohalim’s family and murdered another one. Today, the slaughter on the mortal plane will be unsurpassed. Today is a good day.

The battle on earth was not going well for the forces of good. The dwarves and elves fell back as they saw that the might of their deities was not with them at the time. The humans, though strong and valiant, were hard-pressed to hold back the stemming flow of blackguards and other vile monstrosities that had been recruited by the evil deities to assist their dark creations. As the light of the sun slowly disappears behind grey storm clouds, so too does the hopes of the good races disappear with it.

Adenan Stronghand and Os watched the battle-field with a deep frown upon their faces. The Tarrasque had ripped wide holes in the armies of good and did not seem like it would stop anytime soon. Adenan surveyed the beast and with a solemn nod he drew his sword from its sheath.

“If it is not stopped it will destroy the world. I raise my sword in defense of all the good powers of the universe. May it lend me the strength to fight this abomination."

Grinding his teeth together, Adenan continues…

"I am the Paladin."

As Adenan and Os joins the fight, other deities of good and nature assist the forces of good. Felicitas projects luck to the human forces and shifts the odds to favor them. As the forces of evil watch, a trip on a rock becomes a devastating charge and a awkward slice becomes a decapitating blow.

Horun emerges from the woods with his bow and arrow. Aiming at the mighty dragons, he lets scores of arrows fly and brings down one and then more of these vile creatures.

Allyhndro’s avatars, seeing the balance threatened by the forces of evil, go out among the good forces and bless those who crave victory at any cost to survive over all others. Small bands of humans find that they are able to hold back hundreds of orcs and dark elves from advancing while the dwarves find their blows strike with greater ferocity and power. Slowly, the forces of good begin to drive back the armies of evil. However, the Tarrasque continues to advance, an unstoppable force of destruction and madness and destroy the vast land under its clawed foot.
As Adenan curses the gods and begins to advance upon the beast, he notices that another deity now stands by his side. Turning, he is shocked to see the grim bearded face of Galvar. Bowing low, he speaks to the Lord of the Dwarves.

"The gods of evil have raised a beast like no other from it's slumber to wreck total destruction on this world. In its wake is only death and oblivion. We must stand against it if we hope to save the good peoples of this world."

Galvar spits.

"My children will never have peace."

Adenan Stronghand nods.

"Not until we put these gods of evil in their place. But first we must rid the world of this terror. Will you join me?"

Just then Galvar senses the great beast of evil coming and can sense its power. It is overwhelming. More importantly it is coming directly for a large army of his dwarves.

"I will fight," he says.

Joining the Paladin, Galvar hurries forth to save his people from the Tarrasque.

Targan also has returned and rushes quickly to the forests of his people. Looking at the burnt trees and slain elves with horror, he travels quickly to the elven capital where a horde of orcs and other creatures are about to descend upon it. Kneeling at the edge of the capital he begins to sing. Around him, all of the plants seem to sway to his music and suddenly take a life of their own. For miles around the capital, a swath of horrid looking plant creatures spring forth and look at Targan for instruction. Targan looks at the creatures and nods his head solemnly.

"You and all of your brothers will never allow anyone but elves through this forest. I gift you all with long life and regenerative properties to be able to protect my children."

As the orcs and goblinkin enter the borders of the capital, the plant defenders aid the elves in attacking them and destroy all in their way. Tired and exhausted from this grand effort, Targan rests to recuperate his energies

Back at the battlefield, the forces of good face a losing battle. Though successful against the forces of the dark gods, the Tarrasque has proved to be the most destructive of foes. Adenan Stronghand and the Galvar have pressed the attack with good success, but the Tarrasque seems all but unstoppable.

Suddenly a shaft of light streaks from the heavens and the form of Aohalim stands before them.

“Allies! I will aid you in this fight!”

Discarding his robes, Aohalim reveals the fighting suit of the monk. Summoning divine energy into his palms, he wades into the battle with a fury.
As the battle rages, a lone figure stands watching the conflict. Smiling, Brand sees past the seeming chaos to the order and structure of true war. To one side a clumsy hobgoblin group of pikemen come together under a commander to form a mighty phalanx. On the other side, a band of dwarves form an offensive wedege under an axe wielding mountain dwarf. An orcish charge is broken by the surging forth of ahuman cavalry striking at their flanks.

”Yes! Yes! These mortals are learning the true way. But one must be stopped for there is nothing but chaos to it.”

And so Brand appears before the others fighting the mighty Tarrasque.

"You have no place upon the field of war! Go back to whence you came for you shall not interfere any more!"

As he speaks, he lifts his hand and his newly crafted weapon appears. Forged by Kovar, the God Smith, the twin-bladed sword “Whistling Death” whirled and hummed as Brand rushed to join the attack.

And it is enough. The gods of good attack the Tarrasque and begin to drive it back further and further pressing it towards the hole it came from. Its cries of rage quickly turn to cries of frustration as the blood runs from a hundred different wounds that are unable to heal quickly enough. Adenan and Brand move with a purpose and skill dealing severe wounds while Galvar hacks relentlessly. Aohalim’s open-hand strikes assist the deities in finding vulnerable points to strike.

Finally, Brand and Adenan seeing the opening, dually strike the throat and drive the beast back into the hole it emerged from. It crashes deep into the hole bringing earth down with it in a great quake, burying it under tons of rubble and dirt.
Bloody and crackling with energy, Adenan cries:

“Today the Gods of Good have proven that there is no evil strong enough to resist our combined might! Today, we have shown our resolve and courage. Let the bards sing of our valor throughout the ages and the people of the earth never forget what has happened this day!”

As Adenan speaks, Aohalim’s eyes suddenly become distinct and with a start, he screams in fury.

“BEHER!!!”

As the gods watch in wonderment at Aohalim’s outburst, nobody notices the small raven break free from the now-filled hole and fly away with a scroll in his claws.

The Immortal

The evil armies have been broken. With the destruction of the Tarrasque, the armies of the dark gods have fallen into chaos and retreat quickly to the homelands which they have spawned from. During this period of upheaval, many alliances are forged with the deities of good and many new enmities are created.

For example, Galvar realized too quickly that Targan was not at the final battle with the Tarrasque and did not aid his dwarves when they so needed.

“Targan has created creatures like himself, flighty, fragile, and undependable. They are everything I don't want my children to be. Keep to your forests, children of Targan, and the dwarves will keep to the mountains and hills. It is better there be animosity between out children then my dwarves be infected by the vices of your people.”

Aohalim, blinded with rage begins to search for Beher to revenge himself. Others aid him and slowly the Gods of Good and the Gods of Evil show themselves on opposite sides. Fully formed on earth, with their avatars beside them, the deities march against one another to end a conflict by the only sure way…the death of one another.

As they march, they see a lone figure standing in the middle of the field. It is Alyhndro who holds in his hand a huge orb. Parushan, standing in the distance observing the battle gasps and stares with wide eyes.

“No…it cannot be…that energy…NO! DO NOT!”

But frowning, Alyhndro lifts the orb high and speaks….

“We are acting like children! There will be no victory here only death! I have spoken with Lunakav and she has assured me that this is the only way. I…am sorry.”

And with that, Alyhndro mutters strange words of power and shatters the huge orb against the ground. Instantly the component pieces are flung to the ends of the continent leaving behind nothing more then a small ball of light. However, the ball grows bigger and bigger taking on the form of a larger and larger individual. First a dwarf, then an elf, then a human, the individual rapidly changes before the eyes of the deities. But the raw power emanating from its person can leave no doubt as to its nature…the Immortal has returned.

Instantly, the Immortal is made aware of what has passed in its absence, including the recent death of a goddess at the hands of Beher. Knowing it has little time to act before the summoning is undone and its energies again wane, the Immortal looks at the divine might assembled before him. In a voice that is eerily calm, he speaks:

"You have created a world full of the things each of you cherishes. And then, like children, you grow jealous of each others' toys. My time here is short, so I will be direct with you and speak plainly. I will return. You will not know when, for the puzzle that Alyhndro has pieced together still exists and may be assembled at any time. Apart from that…there will come a time when the sun grows dim with age when I will return fully refreshed. You will be judged on what you have created, and what you have done with it. I give you two more centuries to get your affairs in order on this planet called Aerde. After that, you will be banished until my return. Only your avatars will have access to the material plane. You will be able to empower these mortal beings with your will, but will no longer be able to directly interact with them unless they find their way to your plane by their own wills. You will only be able to send servants or your Avatars to deal with the Material Plane. Again, I say, every time I return I will judge you by what you have wrought. It seems to me now that the gods who deem themselves evil have thus far succeeded much more handily. Therefore I give them a boon. They shall have one additional century on the material plane before banishment.

"However, one among their number has broken the only law I have ever set forth. Beher, stand forward and be judged."

Beher finds himself unable to resist the power of the great Overgod.

"You have slain your sister god, and will be punished. Let it be known that whosoever slays another will be punished eternally. You, Beher shall live with your dead sister forever in the lands of the Abyss. Your servants and Avatars will have a power you shall never possess: the ability to leave that plane. You are immediately and forever banished to those realms."

Turning, he looks among the deities one last time before he fades. Turning to the gods of good, Alyhndro speaks:

"You have only a few centuries to work with. The secret to victory is to make friends among your enemies. As the evil gods have planted the seeds of betrayal, hatred, and evil in your children’s souls…so too must you plant the seeds of chivalry, kindness, love, beauty, and goodness in their children while you have time. Their hearts may have been forged in darkness, but allow them to feel the warm glow of your blessings. Among them it may seem a weakness or a curse, but if you allow them the choice some of them will choose good over evil."

The evil gods vanish quickly to continue to plan their affairs while the deities of good remain together to decide the next course. The first to speak is Aohalim, the Ruler. Standing majestically and wearing the noble gear of a ruler his voice is heard soft and strained.

"I have lost my wife and with it my love. This world has become cold to me...and all that keeps me here is my children...the Vanaras and the Humans."

"The Humans, as adapatable as they are, is my covenant to the Gods. I have given them the final gift of free will...they will worship who they will worship. They are free to decide their place. The Vanaras are my children and with a select few humans will be my servants on earth. Treat them well or face my wrath!"

"I have planted the seeds of Nobility and Morality into the races. Any creature that is to rule must prove himself to me and I will create a way to do as such! If he does, he will have my support and his nation will be great! Morality is a gift that should have been given earlier.."

His voice breaks slightly.

"It might have saved my wife..."

He pauses and recollects himself.

"My true form will never walk the earth again. I will contemplate the meaning of this existence from the stars. I will grow hotter so that the climate may become more beareable...though in the process all save the divine will burn in my presence. If you wish to contact me, you know where to reach me.

Turning, he disappears and reappears in his home where he finds a huddled Belarna. 

Distraught from her passions, Belarna approaches her father, but the Aohalim turns a cold eye to her.

"I am Morality incarnate and an example must be made by my part. Beher has been punished by the Overgod, but there are two that have committed this crime..."

He shakes his head slowly back and forth.

"My daughter, my beautiful daughter...I curse you. Let your lies forever be truths and your truths lies. May you never be believed by the creatures of earth or the Gods in the heaven. For the lie you have told me there can be no punishment...but exile and this..."

Reaching out quickly, his hand seems to pass into Belarna's chest and suddenly emerges with a burst of light.

"As I have shared in your creation, I take my share away...leaving you with your mother alone. Let her burning light hopefully guide you on the right path as mine clearly did not. Now you are truly lost to me."

Aohalim turns his back on his daughter and revolves silently alone the planet. And thus forever cursed, the wandering Belarna wanders the earth even today trying to clear her name and aid those who were rightfully found guilty but, like her, believe that innocence lies in the eyes of the beholder.

And thus the deities of good left this plane, but not without leaving their gifts. Some like Adenan Stronghand gifted the races with chivalry and goodness while others, like Syri, the goddess of love, spread her word throughout all Aerde. However, the powerful Os gave the greatest gift of all: mercy. Infecting the evil races with this trait, the creatures of good may have a chance to survive in the cold world that the deities of good would have to leave behind shortly.

And then they left. One by one, the deities felt their hold slowly release from the world and finally were powerless as the deities of evil were allowed to shape the world to their desires for the last century.g

Epilogue

The crowd was silent as Thurbin Feathercloak finished his tale. Looking at him with wonder, they half hoped and half prayed that Thurbin would continue and describe how the gods of good were able to come back and fight this menace. However, Thurbin had fallen silent. Finally, Shela spoke up:

“So…so…are we doomed? Has evil won? A century is a long time…and without the aid of good in this world, are we meant to suffer for all eternity?”

Thurbin slowly thought about it for a while and shook his head.

“No, child, we are not doomed. Though evil has a firm foot-hold, the bastions of hope still exist in our realm. The deities of Good has made sure that is certain. From the north, the clarion roars signify that Trandim’s Dragons of Light have emerged to fight back Nearon’s creations. Adenan has created the Paladin to act as a shining example of goodness and triumph. From the smallest thorp to the largest city, the forces of good cling to the back of evil and bite hard.”

He shakes his head more energetically now.

“No, we are not doomed. As long as the concepts of love, honor, nobility, and mercy exist in this world, good will always be here. Remember that! The key is to choose your battles….what can be won and what is a lost cause. Take that advice to heart for it may save your life!”

Dropping from the stage to the ground, he bows his head low and picking up his prop bag makes his way slowly through the crowd. The crowd parts to allow this revered bard to pass and as he slowly exists town, he looks back just once and sighing continues his journey.

“I feel so sorry for them…I have given them a curse…but one that all of the inhabitants of Aerde need to hear for it will give them the courage they need for the long days ahead.”

As Thurbin walked, he looked around for the tell-tale signs that were soon seen.

“I wish I could have told them…but it is better this way. They could not have outran them and they would have tortured many of them if they thought they were ‘trying to escape.’”

Climbing a tall hill, he stared down into the valley below. About five hundred yards from the town were the army of hobgoblin slavers camping during the day. That night, there would be chaos as the hobgoblins would attack and steal away all the able-bodied men and women to work as slaves and servants to the hobgoblin kingdom of Ulruz, just a few miles south. This border-town was one of many that Thurbin knew were being systematically raided for slaves.

“It is a pity…”

Shaking his head again, he journeys down the hill and soon is lost to the sight of all but the birds in the sky.

---------------
_Thurbin Feathercloak, Historian and Bard, at the end of the Age of Gods_


----------



## Zappo (Oct 12, 2002)

Hint: make a short version, without the narrative, and place it at the top of your post. Some enjoy narrative histories, some don't, but many just don't read them in a casual context like a message board.

I did like the beginning, so you get a free bump.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 13, 2002)

It's either here or plots/places.  I think we'll try here for now and move it if another place seems more suitable.


----------



## Snoweel (Oct 13, 2002)

Dude, if you wrote it in essay form, we'd only have to read the intro and the conclusion.


----------



## Emiricol (Oct 13, 2002)

I like it.  It is long, true, but at least the title was a warning, heh.

I especially liked how the gods seemed to evolve through the course of the story.  It "feels" like a real world.  I imagine it being a dark world, but one where hope is kind of the point...

But that's just my take on it.  Damn, must be like five pages 

EDIT - As a sidenote, it seems to have a lot of changes in which tense it uses and 1st/2nd/3rd person perspective useage.  But otherwise, I do like it.


----------

